
Is Kim Dotcom's MEGA Just For Pirates, Or Do We All Need A Privacy Company? - akosner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/01/20/is-kim-dotcoms-mega-just-for-pirates-or-do-we-all-need-a-privacy-company/
======
eitland
Interesting to see that the business world is joining the more technical part
of internet in confirming that there might be reasons for anonymous file
sharing than just piracy.

------
mtgx
I've been asking for the exact same one-click encryption from Google and other
cloud storage providers for a while. Mega's encryption shouldn't be a fringe
thing, but something all cloud services use.

